# wet sanding polyurethane



## acat1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My first staining project. Stain looks good, sealer and 3 coats of poly. I am wet sanding the final coat to get the dust out and the sanding is leaving a residue on the surface. Any suggestions to get it out?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Adam and welcome to the forum. 

You may want to try 0000 steel wool and Johnson's past wax for better results.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Adam.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Plain old printer paper works for me for a final polish/sand. It'll make look like a candy paint job on a hot rod 
Did for me any way.


----------



## acat1 (Sep 5, 2009)

printer paper worked great. thank you


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Duane867 said:


> Plain old printer paper works for me for a final polish/sand. It'll make look like a candy paint job on a hot rod
> Did for me any way.


That is a new one for me, thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Crumpled up or flat? We need details


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

By hand or on a sheet sander? 

Tim Allen said it right "All we need here is a little more *power*! So I rewired it.."


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Has to be new and crisp. You can use it on a block or by hand. I wouldn't use it on a sheet sander for fear of burning or scratching. I prefer to do it with paper in hand actually.
If its creased or crumpled you will scratch the finish. BE SURE to check the paper constantly for any build up though. If you see any flip it over. If you don't it will scratch it up just like clogged sand paper.

Its just a little trick I taught my self a while back making a canopy for my reef aquarium.
It seemed like sanding with even the finest sand paper left marring and took to much off.
So I thought about it and remembered that pool pro's used to use dollar bills to polish their pool ques to a fine luster to glide smoothly over their hand for better shots. Its basically like buffing paint. go fast and even as you can and you will buff it out to a highly glossy finish. I use it on poly finishes a lot when I make canopies for friends. Just rub very lightly and check as you go.
You can remove light scratches from finishes the same way by just rubbing a little harder. Takes a while to do but its worth it IMHO.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice tip Duane......

Thanks!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just glad I could finally contribute back something after all I have taken.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Adam, for several years I used poly as a finish and once it was hardened after a few days, I would rub it down with 0000 grade wire wool lubricated with wax polish or even on some occasions with engine oil. The more you rub the higher the shine. The final finish is glass smooth.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Duane867 said:


> Just glad I could finally contribute back something after all I have taken.


 
Great group of people on this forum, eh Duane? 

I know *I* think so!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Brown paper bags, the thick ones, work great.
Cut it and use a wood block just as you would for sandpaper.

~Julie~


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll have to try that next Julie. 
Thanks!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Great group of people on this forum, eh Duane?
> 
> I know *I* think so!


With out a doubt...


----------

